# 1933 or 34 Schwinn Motobike?



## miller32 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is the motobike.  Picked it up today.  Serial number has one letter and 4 numbers.  F47XX.  The black paint and red striping seem to be decent.  The tool box is solid and paint and logo are still there...but flaking.  The back wheel has a Morris brake on it.  The front hub is an hour glass shape.  Mesinger seat.  Flying Star brass badge.  Headlight and battery can in great shape.  Lens on headlight says Rollfast.  Ooga horn works perfectly.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 27, 2010)

congrats! did you get a deal on it? pay less than you thought you were gonna? i was watching the previous thread regarding the pending purchase. i see that you got a second bike as well. great score!


----------



## yewhi (Nov 27, 2010)

I love the original patina.  I am very jealous.  Nice score!


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 27, 2010)

nice pick up.....love the shape....i dont know why but the only bikes im really into heavily are the old moto bike style. i just picked up a similar elgin. ill post pics soon.


----------



## miller32 (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this bike a bike to leave alone?  or restore?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome B-10E, with all it's deluxe goodies! I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## yewhi (Nov 27, 2010)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Awesome B-10E, with all it's deluxe goodies! I wouldn't change anything.




I'm with Adam.  leave it, ride it, love it.


----------



## chitown (Nov 27, 2010)

yewhi said:


> I'm with Adam.  leave it, ride it, love it.




I third the motion.


----------

